
Multivitamin, mineral supplement linked to less-severe illness symptoms - fraqed
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/08/200818094048.htm
======
bengunnink
Surprise! An institute named after a megadose vitamin-C whackadoodle is
pushing the idea that large doses vitamin C reduces illness duration. I'm
shocked.

I mean, it's possible, but what a junk study.

------
jerrytsai
Please spare us from reports of studies with few subjects (n < 50), based on
subjective self-report, and with results reported that were unintended by the
study's design.

It's just p-hacking or random chance and a news outlet's way of generating
clicks for itself. These findings are made public, and then almost always
quietly disappear into the churn of other scientific ideas of dubious
validity.

If only the follow-up, larger (n >> 50) study that later is conducted that
reports negative results was as widely reported and disseminated.

